# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اوقفوا الاندفاع في التسجيلات

## مريخابي صميم

*لاادري ماهي الحكمة في هذا الاندفاع المحموم في التسجيلات الحالية رغم أن الفريق لايحتاج إلى إضافات كتيرة يحتاج فقط لإضافات قليلة في بعض الخانات وليس هذا الكم الهائل من الاعبين أشك أن لبعض الاشخاص فائدة من وراء ذلك والله أعلم
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*في موسم التسجيلات بدأ المريخ جيداً لكنه اندفع في النهاية وراء الكم وفي طل الموقف المريب لرمضان ومحمد الرشيد أظن على المجلس التوقف مع المجاراة وايقاف تسجيل رمضان ومحمد الرشيد وأيضاً الاكتفاء بهذا العدد 
*

----------


## مريخابي صميم

*السمسار الكبير و الذي هو دائما في اي صفقة متداخل ينظر لمصلحته الشخصية فقط هل عرفتم الشخصية(داخل المجلس) ومابزيد
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*للاسف نضحك على الوصيفاب بان قون الصاوى ادخل الفريق فى مجزرة الشطب ونحن نجاريهم فى نفس المجزرة  بال عن من المتوالية الثلاثية وجودة لا علينا..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلسنا لم يسجل الا مايحتاجه
بعد ذهاب ابو عشرين وتذبذب موقف الرشيد ورمضان كان لابد من تدعيم الفريق
فقط على المجلس عدم تسجيل اجانب مجاملة لأي جهة لان اغلبهم مواسير
                        	*

----------

